# Essentials for girly weekend



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Off on a girly jolly this weekend ( can you tell I am excited  )

Need list of essentials please  

Ummmm wine is all that is packed so far  

x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Lip gloss!!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Tequila Rose and shot glasses................  to start

for after .................Alka Seltzer and paracetamol


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

chocolate & some soppy dvds!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well to help (as they're coming to my house )

I've got anadin extra for the mop-up! 
Dirty Dancing, Love Actually, Notting Hill, Bridget Jones all on Sky Plus.
A fridge full of wine
Chocolate
Bacon for bacon butties in a morning
pringles
Chinese take away menu for Friday night! 

So just keep em coming and then we'll have the best weekend ever! 

Axxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Just a girl said:


> Tequila Rose and shot glasses................ to start
> 
> for after .................Alka Seltzer and paracetamol


Ooh Tequila Rose.....love it!

I'm jealous! It's ages since I had a girlie weekend!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

CANNOT BELIEVE I've only just clapped eyes on this!!      

Ah well prepared then A?!!

I gotta pack yet, will do in morning when HRH is at playschool! 
My BIL said i was like a child at Xmas last night! So yep thats me excited too!!
See you tomorrow (3ltr box of vino coming with me!!   )


----------

